# Newbie questions - Phone reconnect and cruise resume....



## Chessie (Mar 21, 2019)

My Tesla App (Andriod) is always connected to my car, and it works great... walk up, unlocked, walk away, locks up.

1) So how come if I listen to Pandora or Internet Radio via Bluetooth and walk away, when I come back to the Model 3, I have to re-"connect phone" in order to play phone music again? Am I missing a "autoconnect" feature?

2) I'm cruising along with the cruise control (I didn't pay for the autopilot or TACC) set, say, on 45. I need to tap it off (with the brakes or the shift lever) and I'd subsequently like to "resume" that 45 speed. How do I do that?

(Maybe I should try left or right tilt on the right thumbwheel, since scroll changes the speed...)

Thanks,

Chessie!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

> 2) I'm cruising along with the cruise control (I didn't pay for the autopilot or TACC) set, say, on 45. I need to tap it off (with the brakes or the shift lever) and I'd subsequently like to "resume" that 45 speed. How do I do that?


Two ways. First, you can use the accelerator to get back to 45 mph, then turn it back on.

Second, you can turn it back on first, then use the right scroll wheel to increase the speed back to where you want it. If you "flick" the scroll wheel (so that it clicks more than once), it jumps up in 5 mph increments.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Chessie said:


> My Tesla App (Andriod) is always connected to my car, and it works great... walk up, unlocked, walk away, locks up.
> 
> 1) So how come if I listen to Pandora or Internet Radio via Bluetooth and walk away, when I come back to the Model 3, I have to re-"connect phone" in order to play phone music again? Am I missing a "autoconnect" feature?


The problem here is that there are three different ways for your phone to be "connected" to the car, and Tesla doesn't really try to explain or distinguish them.

The app can be "connected" to the car over the internet. This allows you to use the app to view information about your car from anywhere in the world.
The phone can use BlueTooth to be connected to the car's basic systems when you're in close proximity. This is what allows you to unlock the car & open doors. In order for this to work, your phone is setup as a "key" for the car under the "Locks" setting.
The phone can use BlueTooth to become paired with the car's entertainment system. This is what allows you to stream music & make hands-free phone calls. This is the particular type of connection that you are having issues with.
I'm not sure why it's not automatically reconnecting to your phone when you re-enter the car. I hardly ever stream music from my phone. Hopefully somebody else will be able to help you with this issue.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Chessie said:


> My Tesla App (Andriod) is always connected to my car, and it works great... walk up, unlocked, walk away, locks up.
> 
> 1) So how come if I listen to Pandora or Internet Radio via Bluetooth and walk away, when I come back to the Model 3, I have to re-"connect phone" in order to play phone music again? Am I missing a "autoconnect" feature?


What model phone do you have? And which firmware is the car running?

I see the behavior you describe periodically with my Samsung Galaxy S8. Phone-key has always worked flawlessly, inbound/outbound phone connect every time (except for maybe once). But I often find that the phone does not appear to be "connected" as a media device until I manually tell the car to connect to it from the "Phone" menu.

Some firmware versions seem to be better than others at re-establishing that media connection. I just updated to 2019.8.4 and haven't tested that version yet, but 2019.5.15 did a decent job of maintaining the connection between drives. Meanwhile, some of the earlier V9 releases would require re-pairing the phone every time the car started up. And addition to the car firmware, the phone's firmware is also a potential variable (though not one that I've tracked closely).

One other thing to check (even though it seems like it shouldn't be related) is whether your phone's contacts contain any accented characters (or other Unicode characters). There have been a few reports of this causing random Bluetooth connectivity issues, as the car seems to get hung up on syncing the contacts with the special characters.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Chessie said:


> 1) So how come if I listen to Pandora or Internet Radio via Bluetooth and walk away, when I come back to the Model 3, I have to re-"connect phone" in order to play phone music again? Am I missing a "autoconnect" feature?


The simple answer to that is unlocking the car uses "Bluetooth location". It doesn't require actually connecting to the device, just to have it paired and in range. Music and phone requires an active Bluetooth connection.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

JasonF said:


> The simple answer to that is unlocking the car uses "Bluetooth location". It doesn't require actually connecting to the device, just to have it paired and in range. Music and phone requires an active Bluetooth connection.


I'm not sure this is entirely accurate (at the very least, it's misleading).

@garsh already provided the correct answer, but the door lock/unlock Bluetooth is an entirely separate system using Bluetooth Low Energy (BLE). It may not make a connection in the sense that you are used to with traditional Bluetooth, but you did need to effectively "pair" the phone to the car. I suspect (but don't know for sure) that it does actually connect to your phone for correct authorization.

To the OP: my phone doesn't usually have a problem automatically re-connecting to the car, but when it does, it's because I previously had the phone connected to a different Bluetooth device at home, or occasionally it's connected to a Bluetooth device that I have in my car.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks all! This morning, I was listening to Internet (iHeart) Radio, and exited the car and went into the Gym. When Bluetooth connectivity is lost (distance) my Samsung Galaxy S9 pauses the play.. whether it's Pandora, a Podcast or iHeart Radio. So when I came out to the car (unlocked it with the phone) and then I pushed PLAY on the phone, I decided to listen to the phone speaker (it's a 3 minute drive to the office). About 45 (or more) seconds in, the car took over the playback of the phone's signal. Perhaps I've been too impatient? My previous Bluetooth device (An aux-input bluetooth receiver, like this:









) connected within 5 or 8 seconds (consistently) and I was on my merry way.

I'm surprised that the Model 3 takes so long, but if it's working, I can be patient.

To answer a reply question, I'm at Version: 2019.8.3 da116a6... .

(I would think that a Tesla would have a "resume" function for the Cruise control, perhaps I'll suggest it in a future release... left-push on the left scroll wheel would work.)

Thanks all,

Chessie


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Chessie said:


> I'm surprised that the Model 3 takes so long, but if it's working, I can be patient.


For phone calls, my phone connects immediately. It's annoying when I'm on the phone and just go to the car to get something out of it. iPhone XS.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> For phone calls, my phone connects immediately. It's annoying when I'm on the phone and just go to the car to get something out of it. iPhone XS.


exactly. mine immediately connects whenever a door or the trunk is opened.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Chessie said:


> Thanks all! This morning, I was listening to Internet (iHeart) Radio, and exited the car and went into the Gym. When Bluetooth connectivity is lost (distance) my Samsung Galaxy S9 pauses the play.. whether it's Pandora, a Podcast or iHeart Radio. So when I came out to the car (unlocked it with the phone) and then I pushed PLAY on the phone, I decided to listen to the phone speaker (it's a 3 minute drive to the office). About 45 (or more) seconds in, the car took over the playback of the phone's signal. Perhaps I've been too impatient? My previous Bluetooth device (An aux-input bluetooth receiver, like this:
> 
> View attachment 24316
> 
> ...


Normally my Bluetooth connects pretty quickly, between 10-60 seconds (I should say that it even takes about 10 seconds for the FM radio to "boot up"!) Yes, sometimes it takes a bit longer if my phone had been connected to another device inside the house, and I should also note that as my phone/car go out of and into various WiFi radio ranges, Bluetooth seems to disconnect/reconnect. So all in all, I usually give my Bluetooth about a minute to connect before I try to take actions on my own.



Chessie said:


> (I would think that a Tesla would have a "resume" function for the Cruise control, perhaps I'll suggest it in a future release... left-push on the left scroll wheel would work.)


Yeah, I remember feeling exactly the same way for the first month or so after I got my Model 3.

After driving it and getting used to how it works, now I can't even remember why I thought that. I just re-engage the cruise control when necessary. So either I've just gotten used to the way it works (and doesn't), or I've found that I don't have to "cancel" cruise control much any more because of the features of autopilot that I now use.


----------

